

How I approach product management in early stage start ups - jongs
http://gheller.wordpress.com/2010/11/26/how-i-approach-product-management-in-early-stage-start-ups/

======
kingsidharth
The title is such a turn off. Early stage startups hardly think about
management. You will never see them running around trying to do a management
thing. (though they manage a lot - but not the classic way)

Nice points there in blog post. But just nice. One sentence was enough and
not-much thought provoking.

Your own suggestion to you: "Simplicity is the key" even when it comes to
preaching startup people (one thing they don't like)

------
jongs
Interested in getting your two cents

